# Pompano?



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

When does the fall pompano run usually start?:huh:


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

There are already some down here in Gulf Shores. Last fall I started catching them steady on Labor Day weekend all the way through the first cold snap below 50 degrees.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Took a forum member 2 weeks ago to get some pomps and he ended up with his limit including a 20 1/4 inch slab. We fished in Gulf Shores. Watch your water temps for consistency. Pomps usually bite best when the water is between 65-78 degrees with low 70's being prime. The week before thanksgiving last year we had an incredible pomp run along West Beach in GS. My friend Alan and I had 3 days where we totaled over 50 pomps and a mix of whiting, sheepshead and redfish.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great info Chris! Were you guys on the beach or pier? I usually don't get on the beach until October. 

We got in on the Thanksgiving run last year. Short, but incredible for a couple of weeks! I've been talking to a the guy that owns Breakaway Tackle in Corpus (TX), and they've had a really good year. I'm thinking that means a great Fall for us, God willing.

Water temperature is definitely a key component, tide not so much in my experience. One thing's for sure....they're coming, so get ready!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Joe! Let me know when you want to start scouting them. I might get a hankering and head out one evening this week just to see what happens.


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks alot guys for all the info. im a nube to pompano fishing will definitely start fishing for them :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Can I park the boat off the beach and fish for them using the same techniques as surf?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't see any reason why not Mike, in fact I've used the same techniques to catch them from my kayak on occasion. One advantage though with being on the beach is the ability to see runouts better and be able to make quick changes in your location once the runouts change or new ones form. Being able to be parallel with the shoreline and look down its length to see different points and scalloped areas of the beach makes locating the better pomp areas easier.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I've never fished for pompano in all the years of surf fishing we've done. Looks like I need to research it some more!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I think if you set up a drift down the beach dragging some fleas behind and casting jigs ahead you could do very well. You could anchor if you could see the washouts, beside you could probably just look for the shore based pompano fisherman and anchor in front of him, hahahahah. But I think you would have very good luck on a drift in the right seas/winds.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe next week Dave, after this blow settles down!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Not to sound like a complete newb, but I kinda am haha. What do you mean by washout?? I understand what you mean by looking down the beach for points, do you just set up on the point and cast out as far as you can with a 2 or 3 hook pompano rig?? Will dead shrimp work too or just sand fleas??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Washouts are areas where the backwash of the waves converge and form a small rip current. As the waves continue, the small rip digs a deeper trough that runs perpendicular to the beach. The current and wave action running through this stirs up sand fleas, coquinas, ghost shrimp, etc. which in turn attracts pomps, whiting and other fish that run the surf line. The best places to find these runouts are where 2 points are in close proximity to each other or where 2 tidal pools are draining.

The best tactics for pomps here on the gulf is not really like on the east coast where heavier surf makes longer casts a requirement. I usually cast just far enough to get my rig past the breaking surf. This could be 200ft or 50ft. The pomps are gonna run that surfline for the obvious reason that as each wave breaks, it stirs up the bottom and exposes food.

I only use 1 hook rigs and never have any issue with catching fish. I feel like 2 hooks wastes twice the bait.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*good explaination*



Chris V said:


> Washouts are areas where the backwash of the waves converge and form a small rip current. As the waves continue, the small rip digs a deeper trough that runs perpendicular to the beach. The current and wave action running through this stirs up sand fleas, coquinas, ghost shrimp, etc. which in turn attracts pomps, whiting and other fish that run the surf line. The best places to find these runouts are where 2 points are in close proximity to each other or where 2 tidal pools are draining.
> 
> The best tactics for pomps here on the gulf is not really like on the east coast where heavier surf makes longer casts a requirement. I usually cast just far enough to get my rig past the breaking surf. This could be 200ft or 50ft. The pomps are gonna run that surfline for the obvious reason that as each wave breaks, it stirs up the bottom and exposes food.
> 
> I only use 1 hook rigs and never have any issue with catching fish. I feel like 2 hooks wastes twice the bait.


good explaination , nice of u to provide it. thks :notworthy:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Washouts are areas where the backwash of the waves converge and form a small rip current. As the waves continue, the small rip digs a deeper trough that runs perpendicular to the beach. The current and wave action running through this stirs up sand fleas, coquinas, ghost shrimp, etc. which in turn attracts pomps, whiting and other fish that run the surf line. The best places to find these runouts are where 2 points are in close proximity to each other or where 2 tidal pools are draining.
> 
> The best tactics for pomps here on the gulf is not really like on the east coast where heavier surf makes longer casts a requirement. I usually cast just far enough to get my rig past the breaking surf. This could be 200ft or 50ft. The pomps are gonna run that surfline for the obvious reason that as each wave breaks, it stirs up the bottom and exposes food.
> 
> I only use 1 hook rigs and never have any issue with catching fish. I feel like 2 hooks wastes twice the bait.


Thanks for the great info bud! This could explain why the only thing I am catching when I go to the beach and catch nothing but trash fish.. I just walk down the beach away from people and make camp, not even looking for the right signs!! 

Found this pic and put my sweet editing skills to work :whistling: Where should I generally put my bait?? Around where the red arrows are just over the first set of breakers or cast it out as far as I can to where the blue arrows are? I dont wanna cast right into the rip current do I??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually fish 3 rods around a runout, and although I have caught fish in the middle of them before, I usually fish all 3 at different distances along the edge of the outward current. The current typically spreads out as it moves further from the beach which allows for some spacing with each rod.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

What kind of rig are you guys using. I've done ok with a carolina rig and a fishfinder. Was thinking of trying a dropper with two gold kahle hooks orange beads and sandfleas of some sort. I've met you a few times Chris at Sams, maybe I'll swing by and you could show me how you rig for them sometime.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Come on by, I'd be happy to show you.


----------

